# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #89



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is all the talk about gun control meant to protect people or take away Rights? We dive in and try to make sense of it all.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-02-25T21_33_33-08_00

For the Tubers....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems we are blocked in our own country.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Seems we are blocked in our own country.


Fixed it! :vs_mad:


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Here's the school you guys talked about.

https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/video/inside-the-safest-school-in-america-1166029891710


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good show, guys. Nice Parkland analysis; everything you guessed about turned out to be the case. Well done and the guns segment was spot on too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Good show, guys. Nice Parkland analysis; everything you guessed about turned out to be the case. Well done and the guns segment was spot on too.


I can't even remember what I had for lunch yesterday and you expect me to remember what we talked about 3 shows ago!

Haha. Thanks for the support. Hope we keep you entertained and informed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I can't even remember what I had for lunch yesterday...


That's EASY








Enjoyed the show.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> That's EASY
> View attachment 72049
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the show.


Touche!


----------

